# Need help with memorization



## Chapuunka (May 3, 2010)

I understand the concept of Old Pochmann, but I need help with memorization. That's where I always screw up. I know what parity is and what breaking into new cycles is, but how do you put those into memorization? How do you know when you have parity? Do you just count the number of algs you do, and odd = parity, even = no parity?

And also, anyone got any easy-ish scrambles? It'd be nice to have my first time be kinda simple.


----------



## Sakarie (May 3, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I understand the concept of Old Pochmann, but I need help with memorization. That's where I always screw up. I know what parity is and what breaking into new cycles is, but how do you put those into memorization? How do you know when you have parity? Do you just count the number of algs you do, and odd = parity, even = no parity?
> 
> And also, anyone got any easy-ish scrambles? It'd be nice to have my first time be kinda simple.



When breaking into new cycles, you pick a new piece to start from. Then you memo that piece, and when solving, you don't have to care whether you're breaking into new cycles or whatever, you just do what you memoed.

When you have an odd number of letters or whatever you're using, then it's parity. Memo the pieces two and two, and you know it automatically.


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

I think you are supposed to memorize stuff in pairs (especially with M2)...

I need help with memo too, is a letter system good for beginners?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> is a letter system good for beginners?



I'd like to know this too, it's what I've been trying to use, but the whole thing is pretty hard for someone who's never done it before. I got through the edges fine, but now corners are giving me issues.


----------



## Sakarie (May 4, 2010)

Yes, I'd say it is. Loci and letters, and memo should be no problems.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 4, 2010)

Ok, now to invest a few quarts of blood sweat and tears...and maybe sell my soul. The first time's hard.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> And also, anyone got any easy-ish scrambles? It'd be nice to have my first time be kinda simple.


No point giving yourself easy scrambles to get a first solve because it shouldn't really be counted as a PB if it's a scramble given to you by someone else because it's easy. What I would recommend is doing corners only a few times and edges only. Then try them together.


Neo63 said:


> I need help with memo too, is a letter system good for beginners?


Letters, numbers, visual...they're all fine for beginners - it's whatever you're comfortable with really. You can always switch later if you feel like it anyway.


----------



## cubing3751 (May 8, 2010)

I have trouble memorizing edges with letters and I already use numbers for corners. Any suggestions


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

You memorise in a way so that you can know whether there is a parity, you can do this all kinds of ways; memorising in even segments, not neccessarily pairs. Or just going through what your've memorised after and counting which probably isn't that great.



Spoiler



If you must have an easy scramble just go to: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799


----------



## TrollingHard (May 9, 2010)

What I like to do is break it down into triggers.

For example, the T-Perm and the Y-Perm

R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F'


broken down into

( R U R' U' ) ( R' F ) ( R2 U ) ( R' U' R U ) ( R F')

F ( R U' R' U' ) ( R U R' F ) ( R U R' U' ) ( R' F R F' )


You memorize 5 triggers instead of memorizing each step one at a time.

EDIT: I memorized the Y-Perm in 30 seconds with this method.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for at least naming yourself accurately. :fp

While posting on here again, I might as well say that I've got it now, had my first successful BLD a few days ago (second try).


----------



## Sakarie (May 9, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> What I like to do is break it down into triggers.
> 
> For example, the T-Perm and the Y-Perm
> 
> ...



Sorry, but this is not about memorizing algorithms. Also, your algorithms are wrong. I hope you haven't learned them that way.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> TrollingHard said:
> 
> 
> > What I like to do is break it down into triggers.
> ...



He be trolling hard?


----------

